# Road Work--How Far?



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2011)

How far do some of you drive your miniatures in one session? The most I have driven Dusty is about 3 miles. It didn't seem too far for him. I've driven Dapper Dan about 6 miles at one time. The road routes I regularly use have 2 mile loops, 5 mile loops, and 4 mile loops. Some surfaces are better than others for travel.

Have you driven 10 miles in one session? At 6-11 mph it is time consuming to work up the mileage!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Apr 3, 2011)

My goal is to work up to 5 miles in one hour. This is on flat roads with good footing. I want them to be able to do it all with mostly trotting. I go back and forth between slow, medium and fast trot. I use the walking for them to catch their breath for a while.

The one I am working now is so badly out of shape and fat that he can only do about half the time trotting,




but he is getting better. This seems to get them in good enough shape to do 3-4 driving classes in a row without running out of gas. I think once they are in top shape, this mileage could be increased, but I don't find it necessary.

I wear a wrist GPS so I can keep track of everything. Top speed at the trot is about 13 mph, but that is really pushing it. A good fast trot is 11 mph. Of course, that depends on the size of the horse. I know speed isn't the goal, but it is fun



and builds their wind!


----------



## susanne (Apr 3, 2011)

I am so jealous thar you have a choice of suitable roads on which to drive that distance!

The roads in our area are barely safe for cars and trucks, and totally umsafe for one-horse power conveyences. We're fortunate to have a great rails-to-trails park close by (although our segment is incomplete, so we can only go 3-4 miles) and a plethora of logging roads (should we ever acquire boots for Mingus), but to travel any serious distance requires a lot of repetition or hauling out.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 3-mile loop I use (trails along all the streets here in Norco, CA) - about 1/2 mile is a long uphill climb. We trot most of the way, and work up to trotting up the hill.

I had a show trainer tell me that that was "too far" - but then I wonder if it's too far to drive a relaxed horse, why is it OK

to drive them up in a frame in 3 or 4 classes in a row at a show?





When my horse is happily trotting on a loose line for 3 miles, I don't feel bad asking for a frame for shorter periods of time... working up to performance energy, as there are different muscles, used different ways.

I need to explore routes to find a 5 mile loop... we have an easy 1 mile loop, but it's got a portion where we have to drive along a winding 2 lane road, on the street (riding horses fit the trail at that point, but I don't feel safe in a cart there!)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 3, 2011)

susanne said:


> I am so jealous thar you have a choice of suitable roads on which to drive that distance! ... to travel any serious distance requires a lot of repetition or hauling out.


Ditto.



We work our CDE horses up to trotting 13-16km at a steady pace of 9kph with the exception of the 1km walk section in the middle and a ten minute vet check. That can mean up to 45 minutes of steady trot, cross-country, without a break, and still having enough energy to do high-demand aerobic work five to six times in the last half of the workout. The only "too far" for me is when my horse gets tired.





Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 3, 2011)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> I had a show trainer tell me that that was "too far" - but then I wonder if it's too far to drive a relaxed horse, why is it OK to drive them up in a frame in 3 or 4 classes in a row at a show?


Tee hee hee.





It's not uncommon for us to work our horses for an hour at a time, mostly trotting. My green mares get tired and winded at about a half an hour at mostly a trot, so we are working our way up to an hour or more with them. We condition with LSD.....long, slow distance. We also work in muscle development with some hill work. With the pleasure show classes being 20 min. each (about 10-15 of real work and the rest the judge's inspection time) and the CDE course to be 40 min. or so, they need to "go the distance". Alax only sweats under his harness in the summer (without his hair). Right now, they sweat some in the chest.

Myrna


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 3, 2011)

Minxiesmom said:


> My goal is to work up to 5 miles in one hour. This is on flat roads with good footing. I want them to be able to do it all with mostly trotting. I go back and forth between slow, medium and fast trot. I use the walking for them to catch their breath for a while.
> 
> The one I am working now is so badly out of shape and fat that he can only do about half the time trotting,
> 
> ...



Hi,

What is a "wrist GPS"and what information does it give you??


----------

